# Samar Evacuation



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Trying to get family from Samar to Manila and hearing the line for the Allen-Matnog ferry is 4 miles long.

Does anybody know of an alternate route?

Thanks!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would look at Catarman (just to the east of Allen) or the ferry in San Isidro (a little ways south of Allen)....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I would look at Catarman (just to the east of Allen) or the ferry in San Isidro (a little ways south of Allen)....


jon1,
Thanks for the suggestions, searching the web now for any info, will also ask the Manila relatives.

While searching I did find this, wish I was 20 yrs younger!

Bike Ride Around The Philippines: Day 63 - Catarman to Port of Allen, (ferry) to Port of Matnog to Irosin, Sorsogon: Km.743 to Km.624 Pan-Philippine Highway AH26


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*San Isidro*



jon1 said:


> I would look at Catarman (just to the east of Allen) or the ferry in San Isidro (a little ways south of Allen)....


This is from Dec 2006 but says the ferry moved to Allen, not sure if still accurate?

San Isidro Ferry Terminal, Northern Samar, Philippines


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

When I went through there on my way to Davao in 2011 there was one Ferry going to San Isidro from Matnog. I can't remember the name. It was a RORO not a fast ferry.

They could always check in at San Isidro on their way to Allen/Catarman and see if still available.


----------

